# Career aspirations.. Would appreciate an opinion.



## Chauhan (2 Aug 2011)

Good evening, I am trying to make sure I know what I want in life. A bit about me I am 23 years old. At the age of 16 I joined the Pres as an infanteer with The Lorne Scots. I got out at the age of 18 and went to college for Police Foundations. At 19 I graduated with excellence. I at that point propelled myself in the direction of a career in the Police force. I started working as a Security officer to gain somewhat relevant experience which the police force's in southern Ontario desire from a potential candidate. At the age of 21 I met a girl, started dating and moved in quite fast and for the next year and a half I continued with Security. I volunteered with Graffiti Eradication units, Police, Salvation army and such. As of 5 months ago that relationship came to a bitter end. At which point I wanted to focus on nothing but a career and future for myself. I re-applied to get into CF. And now I have my interview(Tomorrow) and Medical remaining. My dilemma is to figure out if I want to hold off on the CF and go apply to the Police and see if I can achieve that career or join the CF as an AVN tech (IF they accept me) and potentially get out after my initial contract and then go for policing. Perhaps even stay in the CF for the long haul. I have over analyzed every aspect of this situation and hence my train of thought is distorted. If anyone has any "opinion", PLEASE feel free to share. Thank you for your time Ladies and Gents.        Dave


----------



## aesop081 (2 Aug 2011)

Sounds like what you want to do is be a cop.........

Go be one.


----------



## Neill McKay (2 Aug 2011)

Any interest in the military police?


----------



## Romanmaz (3 Aug 2011)

> I re-applied to get into CF. And now I have my interview(Tomorrow) and Medical remaining. My dilemma is to figure out if I want to hold off on the CF and go apply to the Police and see if I can achieve that career or join the CF


Not trying to be rude, but, shouldn't you have figured this out before scheduling an interview and medical?


----------



## rmc_wannabe (3 Aug 2011)

I think the only person qualified to fiqure out your own life is you. A forum of CF members are of course going to be biased to one side much the same as asking a police forum (if there is one). 

If you want to be a cop, be a cop. If you want to be in the CF, give'r. Make a choice, life with it and get on with the respective jobs. 

Just my  :2c:


----------



## charlee (3 Aug 2011)

Why not be a cop and in the primary reserves?  That's my goal at the moment.  I am getting sworn in this month into the Primary reserves.  I have also just completed college for Police Foundations and will write my ATS next year.


----------



## treeoflife (7 Aug 2011)

From what I understand, 23 is pretty young to start a career as a cop these days as most of the police forces seem to be hiring more mature applicants.  My SIL became a cop just over two years ago and her class at OPC had an average age of around 32 or so.  I'm not saying it's impossible, and as you probably know, getting hired as a cop can take a year or two, and probably more than one attempt.

You could have a long wait with AVN Tech as well since there are so few positions available right now.  No matter which road you choose (military or policing) you're probably in for a bit of a wait.  Sorry I can't be more helpful and good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Chauhan (7 Aug 2011)

Yeah, after speaking with a few recruiting Sgt.'S from various Police services I've gathered the average age is 27-29. Also I went into CFRC Toronto and was informed that AVN Tech is now closed hence I chose NCI OP as my next choice after the recruiter informed me it was currently open. The Pte. From booking called me in and my Interview which was in 3 weeks from now was moved up (had it 3 days ago) and my medical which was not scheduled (was informed might take approximately 3-4 weeks due to a high volume of applicants) is now scheduled for Aug 9th 2011 (in 2 days). All of this happened faster then I had expected. I do wish to be a Police officer eventually but this is great life experience for the next 4 years (IF I am accepted). So here's to taking a chance and making new decisions.


----------



## mariomike (7 Aug 2011)

Dave87c said:
			
		

> Yeah, after speaking with a few recruiting Sgt.'S from various Police services I've gathered the average age is 27-29.



If interested in the RCMP and age as a hiring factor:
"Currently age is not a hiring factor with the RCMP starting in the early 1980s to hire older individuals. Members starting their careers in their 30s are now commonplace; those in their 40s are numerous while those doing so in their 50s are rare exceptions.

Prior to the early 1980s, the RCMP recruited new members aged from 19 to about 25. The practice was relatively customary of those days, and based on three precise beliefs from the RCMP. First, policing could not be the second career of an individual. Second, young men were more moldable than older individuals to the police subculture. Third, criminal activity was linked to adulthood; by hiring young adults, the RCMP secured more chances that those individuals would have a crime free background.":
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RCMP_recruitment#Age

Ottawa Citizen ( 2006 ): Wanted: A few good men -- and women and minorities: Canadian police forces have joined to fight a triple whammy -- a glut of retirements, officers quitting mid-career and too many white males:
When Staff Sgt. Gravel joined the force 30 years ago, the average age of a new police officer was about 20 years old because many young men were just graduating from high school or coming from the military. Now, he says, the average age of a recruit in Ontario is 29.":
http://www.policecouncil.ca/reports/Citizen-Wanted%20a%20few%20good%20men.pdf

"Until further notice, the Toronto Police Service will not be accepting applications for the position of Police Constable.":
http://www.torontopolice.on.ca/careers/

FYI, if aspiring to a career in emergency services, the average age of TFS recruits is over 30 years old , and has been for the last few years. They publish the demographic statistics each spring. Toronto firefighters and paramedics are only required to be "18 years of age or older".
"As the City of Toronto continues to review and address its 2012 budget, Toronto Fire Services will not initiate a 2011 recruitment campaign for the position of Operations Firefighter."


----------

